# for SATMAN or those that know



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi will a skybox (HD not skyq) get the free channels in spain without a viewing card? (I have a card but invalid as I cancelled sky when emigrated)


----------



## Nakabandi (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

ah short and sweet news , cheers !

satellite dish install booked next week


----------



## CraigJ (Jul 29, 2019)

This caught my eye....is SKY working again in Spain??
I was under the impression that due to the Sat change about 2 years ago the signal was not picked up in spain?

What are the requirements to get sky, i still have my old dish and old pace box would they still work....is is just a realignment?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

CraigJ said:


> This caught my eye....is SKY working again in Spain??
> I was under the impression that due to the Sat change about 2 years ago the signal was not picked up in spain?
> 
> What are the requirements to get sky, i still have my old dish and old pace box would they still work....is is just a realignment?


Hi Craig, yes!!! you need a satellite dish 80cm is fine and you can get all of the following satellite channels for sky ! and with a viewing card and subscription you can see the ones marked $encryption too.

Frequencies and channels on Astra 2 28.2º East. European beams only.

its the "European beams" for Spain that has great reception, the UK beam has awful. The Beeb ITV etc are of course on the UK beam..sadly...so this is the "change" you mentioned from few years back


----------



## CraigJ (Jul 29, 2019)

oh so it was just the UK free to air channels (beeb etc) that is no longer obtainable.
So if i get a paid subscription again my dish and box still work?

Guess i may put the dish back up unless anyone has alternative suggestions that can be done online without the dish.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

CraigJ said:


> oh so it was just the UK free to air channels (beeb etc) that is no longer obtainable.
> So if i get a paid subscription again my dish and box still work?
> 
> Guess i may put the dish back up unless anyone has alternative suggestions that can be done online without the dish.


PRECISELY - and it fooled me too !!! pretty much all uk freeview channels (bar the god and porno ones) moved to uk feed for which the signal feeble

I dont like paying for tv but better than just spanish tv hahahaha

dont waste time with online if sat works - online costs packet in spain, and its fiddly cast this and cast that


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

andyviola said:


> PRECISELY - and it fooled me too !!! pretty much all uk freeview channels (bar the god and porno ones) moved to uk feed for which the signal feeble
> 
> I dont like paying for tv but better than just spanish tv hahahaha
> 
> dont waste time with online if sat works - online costs packet in spain, and its fiddly cast this and cast that


I think you mean FreeSat or free to view as you can't get FreeView in Spain unless you have a very long cable back to the UK 

You can certainly get all freesat channels (BBC, ITV, C4 etc.) in Spain. HOWEVER, depending where you are, you might need a large dish.

In this area (Valencia, Gandia) an 80cm dish is OK in the Costa del Sol, you probably need one the size of jodrell bank!

Satman can confirm - where are you living?


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Calafell.

I dont want 1.8m dish.

correction, wife doesnt trust it wont pull something off roof with it IN CASE of a storm


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

As mentioned:
A sky box without a sky card will receive all the free to air (non encrypted channels).

Channels available on Freesat and Sky (free and pay), depends entirely on where you are in Spain and what sized dish you have.

"is SKY working again in Spain??" - always has been working in Spain, as long as you have the right sized dish for your location

"oh so it was just the UK free to air channels (beeb etc) that is no longer obtainable." - they are still obtainable, as long as you have the right sized dish for your location


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks Satman as expected then.

As I in a poor uk-beam reception area Calafell, west Catalonia I wont be trying to get beeb etc by putting up v big dish but i will go for 80cm for eurobeam option and may switch back to sky if they allow me  while sky decide if non-uk address is naughty naughty at least I see from the link I will get sky news on eurobeam ,,,,boy do I miss the uk news !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We were able to use the Sat when we first arrived. After trying several other options including a Firestick which never worked very well we (SWMBO) use Transponder.tv It costs about 8.50 per month but the results are quite satisfactory and one can record on it as well.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> We were able to use the Sat when we first arrived. After trying several other options including a Firestick which never worked very well we (SWMBO) use Transponder.tv It costs about 8.50 per month but the results are quite satisfactory and one can record on it as well.


thats great, internet is dire here with no fibre and movistar quoted 1 mbit/s only - no good enough for streaming tv

have mobile wifi orange which is fast but 50 gig a month limit not enough for streaming, only for my work 

tvmucho.com is also great at similar price, if only I had unlimited internet

i made BIG assumption mistake about the house having good internet AS IN HUGE residential area (one of biggest in europe when done).


----------



## CraigJ (Jul 29, 2019)

snikpoh said:


> I think you mean FreeSat or free to view as you can't get FreeView in Spain unless you have a very long cable back to the UK
> 
> You can certainly get all freesat channels (BBC, ITV, C4 etc.) in Spain. HOWEVER, depending where you are, you might need a large dish.
> 
> ...


I have a 1.2 dish if i remember correctly, took it down once i lost the signal when the beam position changed, i was unable to pick up the feed, maybe i only needed to re-align the dish?
I am living on the costa del sol, mijas


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

andyviola said:


> Thanks Satman as expected then.
> 
> As I in a poor uk-beam reception area Calafell, west Catalonia I wont be trying to get beeb etc by putting up v big dish but i will go for 80cm for eurobeam option and may switch back to sky if they allow me  while sky decide if non-uk address is naughty naughty at least I see from the link I will get sky news on eurobeam ,,,,boy do I miss the uk news !


If you do go down the Sky pay route, remember that with a smart dns service, you can get iPlayer etc on there, so at least you can get some of the content that you may be missing...and it downloads to the box rather than streams....


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

CraigJ said:


> I have a 1.2 dish if i remember correctly, took it down once i lost the signal when the beam position changed, i was unable to pick up the feed, maybe i only needed to re-align the dish?
> I am living on the costa del sol, mijas


Most of the sky pay channels should still be available to you down there on that sized dish, as most are on the easy to receive Euro beam, just like they used to be on the previous batch of satellites.

But without a larger (much larger) dish, you will not get the uk beam signals down there...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

PS if your heart and soul misses bbc/itv/ch4 (even ch5 god help you except cricket good haha) etc myself and baldilocks have mentioned very good internet services that basically connect to the "much larger" uk beam and display on your phone/laptop and allow chrome cast to tv. (no vpns needed too).


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

sat said:


> If you do go down the Sky pay route, remember that with a smart dns service, you can get iPlayer etc on there, so at least you can get some of the content that you may be missing...and it downloads to the box rather than streams....


I must admit I have no idea how to do smart dns, any clues?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

andyviola said:


> I must admit I have no idea how to do smart dns, any clues?


Subscribe to a smart dns service, and then input the details directly in the sky+hd box, and you have access to the iplayers etc...

here is how to go around getting one, and with a link to a page as to how to set it up on sky+hd boxes....

https://www.satandpcguy.com/on-demand-and-catch-up-tv-in-spain/smart-dns-services/


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks so much satman


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Satman just testing my sky hd box before dish installed. So for now no antenna connected to it. When I start it tue message is box initializing... but this message never disappears. Is that normal? Maybe everything still ok when antenna connected?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

"Sky box still initializing, please wait" means it cannot load the epg data, so cannot work, as it is getting no satellite signal...


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Brilliant. Panic over. Fingers crossed for install tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

all went well with install


----------

